# A mystery.



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Maybe y'all can help me out. I found a strange little bucket in my laundry room full of eight big black sprouting thingies.
I think they may be Walnuts. But the thing is, I have no idea who put them there... I have asked everyone I know and they have no clue....

It's quite a mystery....
HERE are lots of pictures....
what do you think?
walnuts?

if so....
should I just plant em?
how deep?
how much water?
sun/no sun?
I have no clue! Thanks!!!


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Sure look like black walnuts.
If you plant them be sure to put them on the boundary of the property. PITA to walk around in the yard with them on the ground plus they inhibit growth of other plantings.

http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/hortcult/fruits/blkwalnt.htm


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

If it were me.. I would never plant them. Or if I did I would make sure it was far, far away from any and every thing.
They really are a scourge unless you are a squirrel. They kill grass, flowers, shrubs and forget about veggies!!! You can plant a cucumber vine and literally watch it shrivel and die. And the nuts themselves stain and are harder than rocks and you can kill someone if you hit one with a lawnmower.. and you can never get every single one up... I have the same problem with chestnuts.. very prickly on bare feet or if you are digging bare handed in a garden/flower bed...


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

you can't eat black walnuts?


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Sappy trees too so don't park under them...


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Sure you can eat them; after you haul them (wear gloves) and crack them open with a hammer; then pick the little bit of meat that there is...guess that is why they are so expensive in the stores.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

TxCloverAngel said:


> you can't eat black walnuts?


I love them! Yum! But they're very hard to crack open, then when you do get one open, that little bit of meat is hard to get out. 

But if you plant them by the animal pens, the animals won't have worms.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

If the red bucket is yours and not been moved since fall and there is a hole somewhere for a squirrel to get in, then it may have been "stocking up" in your bucket. Many a tree has been planted by squirrels.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

nope.. I've never seen the bucket


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Look like alien pod people to me Bury em deep and far from the house.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Walnuts aren't all bad. (check the price in the store). A million squirrels can't all be wrong. They are hardy and make good shade. Actually some things will grow under a walnut tree. I have a mix of fescue and bluegrass under mine. And, you can find information on what flowers or vegetables do tolorate walnuts. That said, walnut trees are "dirty trees" with lots of debris to rake up every year.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

UPDATE!!!!!

Mystery Solved!!!

I ran into another man who lives on our street.
I have never talked to him much, but we did borrow his trailer a few years back to haul a pig to market.
He is the friendly neighborhood drunk who watches out for everyone here.

He said he knows I love to plant things and experiment because he see's me working in the garden every year. so he dropped em off.
He put them in the laundry room because he was afraid the squirrels would get to em.

I feel better now.


I'm gonna pot em up and see what happens  thanks y;all!!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

TxCloverAngel said:


> you can't eat black walnuts?


Yess you can and they are great. The best flavor in ice cream. All you need is a way to crack the shell and dig out the walnut.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Old Vet said:


> Yess you can and they are great. The best flavor in ice cream. All you need is a way to crack the shell and dig out the walnut.


 And a black walnut cake :clap::dance: No better cake have I tasted. Eddie


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I love black walnuts in banana bread! And in cream of wheat, and in pancakes, and in brownies, and in butter brickle cake, and in vanilla cream frosting, and mexican wedding cookies, and.....

Grandpa had a secret for getting the nuts out in bigger pieces. Crack them open early, shortly after they fall. The meat is softer and comes out easier. They won't store well that way, you'd have to dry them more before storing them.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

To crack black walnuts:

Run over them with your car. SERIOUSLY
Make a 2x4 channel with the opening as wide as your tires. put walnuts in the channel. repeatedly run over them. pick up pieces. wear gloves.


----------

